

Jet.com chose Azure over AWS - pakile
http://techgroup.jet.com/blog/2015/08-17-realtime-pricing-realtime-advertising/index.html

======
payne92
Not surprising, given their competitive positioning against Amazon. In other
words: was this a technical or business decision?

~~~
EugeneOZ
they use F# also, so answer is "both".

